# Browning 10ga BPS



## Ruker (Dec 4, 2005)

does anybody have any hints or tricks on how to get the trigger mechanism back into this gun??


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

This is where everyone has problems. Boy, I wished I could post a video on how to do it.

There is definitely a trick to this and most need 3 hands to do it.

I live in Devils Lake. If you are close by, PM me and I will help you out.

Hopefully you only took the one pin out and not both of them. Unlike the Remington 870, you only take 1 pin out on a BPS.

You also have the have the "half moon" shaped pin on the front part of the trigger mechanism turned correctly and lined up with the the side slides.


----------



## Ruker (Dec 4, 2005)

ive noticed the half moon pin your talking about but the problem seems to be at the 2 loose rails..the problem isnt so much lining up where the pin on the trigger mechanism fits into its that they seem to be in the way and arent able to spread out to the sides


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Buy an Auto 10. That's how you fix that problem. I just thought of something, Instead of sitting here reading this post why don't you go out and wash the mud off your uncles decoys you've borrowed. Oh wait that's right you gave them back to me yesterday. Guess I know what I'll be doing today. :lol:


----------

